# coconut flour



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

I am trying to buy coconut and almond flour around Mojacar any ideas where to buy from


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Although I'm not in your area, I usually get things like that in a health food shop. If they don't stock it, they will usually volunteer to order it in for you. I had to obtain coconut sugar, garbanzo flour and other unusual items last Christmas for some vegan cakes.


----------



## Velasquez (Sep 1, 2016)

You can buy both of them online from Amazon.es or Delicatessin.com (based in Barcelona), amongst others. Look for:
Harina de coco
Harina de almendras


----------

